# Treiber für Sony Vaio SVF152C29M



## Bios-Overclocker (12. Januar 2015)

*Treiber für Sony Vaio SVF152C29M*

Hi suche neue Treiber zwecks Neuinstallation für das Sony Vaio SVF152C29M 

Habe bereits auf der Sony Seite gesucht, Sony | Suchergebnis fÃ¼r svf152c29m aber nichts gefunden. Kann mir jemand die richtigen Treiber verlinken.

Wäre echt super Danke


----------



## mickythebeagle (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Treiber für Sony Vaio SVF152C29M*

Mehr Infos sind doch nicht zuviel oder  
Welches OS, Was wird nicht erkannt usw. usw.

Hole mal den Akku raus und schau in dem Fach ob da nicht die genaue Nummer steht, kann auch eine andere sein als das was auf der Rückseite des Läppis stehn könnte.

zb. sieht das dann so aus :



> I got a laptop Sony VAIO SVF152A29M, which really is a SVF1521B1EW


----------

